# How many "names" does your dog respond to/do you call your dog?



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

So Vida has her actual name, as well as several nicknames/endearments that I call her. How many names do you call your dog(s)?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Oh they have a variety of names. Including FULL names. That's when they know they are in trouble. 

Funniest is when they recognize descriptions. For example " I need a floppy eared dog to cuddle with", only my Lab responds. Or "the pointy eared dogs need to settle the heck down" and the 2 GSD lay down. Cracks me up every time. 

But let's see-

Nix- Nixon Bixon, monster face, knucklehead, bubba doh, puppadoodles

Lena- Lena balena, miss priss, baby girl, ole girl, cuddle bug 

Phoster- Phoster Anne, yellow head, mamas baby girl, miss thang

Gabriel(cat)- spawn of satan

Minerva Mcgonagal- Minnie, scardy girl


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Tuke aka Tukey dookie (she was a turd licker) Super Tuke ,our daughter use to put a small red cape on her and for a larger female, she can move, she likes to bank off our fence, do 180s and climb ladders. 

Zoey aka Zoe bug, Queen bee, princess 

Ranger aka Range, Ranger danger, he is reckless, little self preservation. Fuzz (coatie)

Ollie aka Oliver, Ollieburger, Olliebooger, little Fuzz and Turdling.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I can call her any name and she will respond but it depends on the tone of my voice.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They all have multiple names they respond to. When I say where is my pretty girl, Misty appears and when I say where is my baby girl Robyn appears. For a long time I called Brennan puppy because it was easier to remember when I had to call him from doing something. I'm surprised he don't think that is his name. My son started calling Robyn Red Robyn and then he added the yum. Now when she hears the commercial on tv she looks at the tv.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

My dogs will respond to a lot of things if they can tell I'm calling for them. My aussie I often call her my nugget as she's a little girl. When she's a bad girl I call her Stewart Martha. My GSD doesn't care what I call her. Her names Sable so I often call her sabelline and sing a little song as I can rhyme that with anything, mean, beauty queen, butter bean. The song always ends with prettiest girl I've ever seen.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tyson, woobs, boobs, woo woo bear, tiggies, ty,

Shiloh, shiggs, shiggies

Dex, dexy, and if i call him boo boo bear he walks away probably like " moms embarrassing me "


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bud is Buddy, Spud, Handsome, Big Guy, and Old Man. Momma's boy when he's being a suck.

Sabi, was Saboteur when she was in trouble, Sabs most of the time, Boo, Baby Girl and Boss.

Shadow is Pumpkin or Pumpkin Pie, Goofy, Puka-like the shell, Little One and she still answers to Lucy or Lucy Liu which is what I named her initially, cause she was a tough little girl.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz, Fuzzy, Big Boy, Good Boy, Hey You!, Cookie, Treat, Ball .. But, he's only 5 months....
PS, Cookie, Treat, Ball .. When he is outside and won't come because he's into something...


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther is always Gunther, Baby Gunther, or Gunther James Gordon! 

Cyclone is also Chicken bone, chicklesbone, chickles, or twitchy.

Cleo cat is also baby girl, Cle Cle, or ol' stinkeye.

Aslan cat has the most names. Fuzzy, Fuzzman, hefe, Gizmo, Mogwai, hefster, but ironically enough he hasn't been called Aslan since about his second year with me. He has been fuzzy ever since then.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Tasha - Tash - Natasha (not her name but sometimes slips out, used to have a cat named Natasha) princess, bunny butt and baby girl

Ivan -Ives, pretty boy, dummy and him and together with Wiggles you two little idots.

Wiggles, wiggs, pretty girl, and other half of you two little idiots.


----------



## Trynity7 (Nov 16, 2014)

layla / layla b.
wormbutt
shugga mum
papoose
and my mom calls her apaloosa
LOL


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Mostly just Patton, Sometimes Baby, but that is for when he comes up gently to get attention. I have a neighbor who insists on calling him George, but we are fine with that. And the vets call him the General, partly because that is the first thing they see on their spread sheet.

No one has called him Pat the Dog yet.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness, there are so many! LOL

Sinister is called Sin, Sinny, Sinner, Big Sinny, Sinister Boy, Little Sister, My Love, My Prince, Baby, Handsome, Big Boy, The Prince of Darkness, Sweet Boy, Grandma's Boy and his daddy calls him My Boy.

Draven is called Draco, Draco Malfoy, Mr. Malfoy, Pitty, Pitty Pup, Pretty Pitty, The Little Prince, My Baby, Speckled Fart, Spotted Beast, Draven Fartcloud, Draven Pup, Little Pup and Grandma's Little Buddy.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Rai Li (shih tzu)- Rai Li Boo or Boo 

Varik (GSD)- Puppy, puppers, pupper-doodle, bug, booger, booger-head, boogs.

Sienna (Persian)- kitty, kit-kit, kit-kat, Sien-sien


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

My Lola responds to Lola, Lo, Babes, Baby girl, Lovie, Girl. She also responds well to Frisbee, Ball, and Food  I can call her anything really and she'll come to me or at least acknowledge I'm talking. 

Connor will respond to Connor and Food. 

Their personalities are a bit different


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

So Vida is (and responds to all):

Vida
Puppen (combination of Puppy and Kraken)
Little one
Baby girl
Sweets
Sweetheart
Fuzzbutt
Sad pup (she gets these looks on her face like her world is ending)
I'm pretty sure she thinks that one of her names is "No, leave it"


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

Hunter answers to variations of her name (Hunty, Hunt) and variations of her nickname, Hunter Badger (Badger, Badgy, Badger-dog). She'll tune in when I'm talking no matter what I'm saying, but those are the ones she runs to as if I'm calling her by name.


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Chloe responds to nicknames like Clo-Clo or Clo-Bear. Also, we always make jokes that she's a horse, so I call her horsey sometimes. She ALWAYS comes when you say "horsey" :wub:

This one cracks me up. One time we were in the kitchen, talking about something funny. And my dad said "hey, dumbass!" fairly loudly. Chloe came running in the kitchen, right to my dad. We all got a nice laugh out of that one


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, sorry, I commented on an old thread.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace has nickname bibi ( read Bee Bee ) since 3 months old but never really respond to it


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jasmine - Jazzy, Jazz, pretty girl
Delgado - Puppy, Bubby, Loki Bear


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

I was worried I may confuse Wolf but she responds best to Wolf, Wolfie, or Wolf Lady. However, for some reason I also call her Lucy. Also, Nosey-Rosey... because she is well, very nosey.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona has been called ... Ona, baby girl, poop face (eats poop)

Gilda ... Fat butt, monster, monkey butt


----------



## jlynn (Nov 19, 2014)

Jax--Jaxie, Papa, Papi


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon, Nik, Noodle, and the names of all my other dogs (ha!) Coke, Indy, Legend.


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

Vader answers to 
Vader, Vader Morrissey (usually when he's in trouble), Morrissey (still in trouble), Vay, Baby Vay, Bays, or Vivivivivi when I need to be more exciting than something.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Let me put it this way. If they ignore me in the yard, all I have to do is yell "treat" or "drink" and they will come running as if their life depends on it. So yeah, they answer to "treat" and "drink." And they are trained...embarrassing!


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Rue, Rue-miser when she is being a butt, Rue-binator when she is chomping things up or eating, Un-Rue-ly when she is misbehaving (which isn't often- she's a good girl), most often it's just Ruby, Rue, or silly girl.

Oh- and itchy girl.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

For my female: Elle, Cocotte, La grosse (big), Mademoiselle, Belle fille (pretty girl), etc 

For Blizzak: Garçon (boy), Noiraud, Chien stupide, Hey!!!!, "Non!!!!!", Beau chien, lolll etc, etc, etc, etc  

For Gibbs: Baby Gibbs, Gros bébé, Chien, Grosse face (big face)


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Dixie is her name. She get's called Princess, pretty girl, baby,Dixie Do..

She also get's called name's like german shepherd doggie (She ALWAYS responds to that haha) crazies, silly girl, doggie etc depending on what is happening lol.. Hubby will say where's my doggie, or german shepherd doggie and here she comes. It's cute cause if she hear's beautiful, cute, pretty she pricks up her ear's and trot's on over lol


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger is Rugey-Roo, Ruga-Monster, Muffin, Lil Dude, [enter choice name when he bites on my toes or pant legs], Rugester, Bruger, Big Boy.... new nicknames pop up everyday.

Jasmine is aka Scooby Doo, Doosker Boo, Scoob.

Gnat is aka Natalie, Bratalie, Brat, Natti Bug, Muss, Gnatimus Minimus, Fussy Mussy, Fustifer, Mustifer,... the list goes on!

Neko the cat is Squeek, Freak, Squeaky, Squeeka-Freak, Neeks, Beebz

Nero the cat is Roze (came from me giving him a "college prep" nickname of Nerosley lol) & Sweetest Boy


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie, newliebug, buddy, bubbi, silly boy, sweet boy, toe-toe boy and I am sure there are others!


----------



## master_blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

Blaster responds to handsome, baby, honey bunny, silly, sweet boy, "Bla--", anything rhyming with "-aster"  Yeah that's all me :laugh: I love my cheesy nick names


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Gilda got a new name ... Poop leg, because she got an E. coli infraction in her leg.


----------

